# Scared of small kids



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Our seven month old cockapoo Boo is great. Mastered toilet training instantly, aced her puppy school and has an affectionate gentle nature - that is until she gets approached by toddlers and she totally turns. 

Anyone else is fine, she loves strangers that say hello in the street, other dogs and even cats are okay, but little kids send her into a flurry of anxiety and woofing. She has met two before when our friends bought their kids round and I just think they terrified her as they were really boisterous. 

I don't know any other toddlers apart from the couple that scared her otherwise I'd introduce her to more. 

Any ideas? It's really worrying me as I want to nip this behaviour in the bud whilst she is still young.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Need more detales of what happend the cirst time she met them what did the kids do and what sis she do and what did you do. 

were you in the house, was she on lead. etc.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I had same problem, my dog was cornered and terrified by some small children, it has taken a while to get her to come around to kids, what I have done to try and get over this is two things, firstly the children that scared her, we have gone out on walks with them so Binky can be off lead and does not feel cornered, I gave the kids treats and asked them to throw the ball or play with sticks with her, the older one i let her hold the lead for a bit, and it has helped. I have not yet had them all back together in a confined space...because the second thing i have done is only let her be around very well behaved older children indoors who will listen to me and respect her space. We have just spent the weekend with my 9 year old niece, and when we arrived at their house the dog was v nervous and barking so I said to her please ignore the dog and let her come to you, which she did, and bit by bit Binky got more comfortable and my niece sat on the floor a lot playing and so we gave her a ball and some treats and that was it and by the end of this weekend they were inseparable....it was v sweet, and my sis in law now wants a poo! I am not saying we have cracked it we have a long way to go, but slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Children are scary!
Sam's advice from her own experience is brilliant.
Be careful and make sure you control situations where Boo may be in contact with children.


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, good to hear that Binky is better with little ones now.

Boo met the kids when they came to ours. We spent the day with them and the older one was okay (7 years) and even held her lead and through sticks in the park. But the 3 year old was too heavy handed (as most are) and although we were constantly supervising, frightened her with screaming and a couple of ear pulling moments, she kept hiding under the sofa.

I'm presuming that this has put her off kids as she has barked at them ever since. 

She never approaches little ones or shows interest in them, the barking fits have always occurred when tiny kids have ran towards her and tried to touch her. It's like she is giving a warning she doesn't want them near. It's a shame as she is so nice natured, I've never had her once even growl at me, she isn't territorial at all.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry you having problems but I have the opposite. If Poppy sees a child all she wants to do and go and play with them. As we live 100 yards from a school I have to make sure I take her out after 9 am. She is 18 weeks. Attached is a picture of her with some young visitors when she was 10 weeks. We had only had her a day.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Poppy looks very 'at home' after only one day 

Lovely pup 

xxx


----------

